

Automation begins today at Mcdonald's, but don't blame minimum wage raise - gamechangr
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2837810/automation-arrives-at-restaurants-but-dont-blame-rising-minimum-wages.html

======
mukyu
Touch screen kiosks for ordering have been in places like amusement parks for
over a decade. There was a local 'entertainment complex' that had an arcade,
batting cage, movie theater, minigolf and a few fast food restaurants that you
could order from a kiosk on as well.

If they stick around now, what has changed since then? Touch screens have
gotten better, but mostly for smaller scale. People are more used to touch
screens because of phones and other uses, but they are generally pretty
intuitive. There is also still the issue that you are touching something that
everyone else touched right before you eat which is kind of gross if you think
about it.

------
Vendan
ugh, I like the concept, but I hate those tablet things at Chili's. Completely
useless, tried to order desert using it, and it said we couldn't cause the
waiter had closed the table or something already. Waiter took about 10~15
minutes to even stop by the table again. End result: We picked up desert on
the way home and left a lousy tip. I can see it for McDonalds, as they are
fast food, but if you are a sit-down restaurant and don't have enough
employees to actually serve your customers, dinky android tablets are not the
answer.

